# Cow Basics



## Daisygoat (Dec 31, 2010)

We have a nice 100 acre 'farm' with cats, dogs, chickens, ducks, geese & goats and are thinking about possible getting a cow one day, preferably a mini one, to keep us in our own supply of fresh raw milk.

I guess I need a Cows 101 Course or Cows For Dummies Book!  What they eat, what kind of shelter they need, will they get along with the other animals, what age to buy one, where to buy one, how much they cost, how long they give milk, etc., all that stuff.  Any good sites or threads you can point me to?

Thanks much!



Marci


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Try "Your Calf" or Storey's Guide to Beef Cattle both by Storey Publishing for great advice on working with an handling cattle.

But please don't get only one cow. They will be much happier with two or more.


----------



## Daisygoat (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, they would be in the same large fenced area with the goats ... wouldn't they be suitable buddies?



Marci


----------



## animalfarm (Dec 31, 2010)

A cow(s) will be just fine in a large fenced area with goats.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 5, 2011)

Daisygoat said:
			
		

> We have a nice 100 acre 'farm' with cats, dogs, chickens, ducks, geese & goats and are thinking about possible getting a cow one day, preferably a mini one, to keep us in our own supply of fresh raw milk.
> 
> I guess I need a Cows 101 Course or Cows For Dummies Book!  What they eat, what kind of shelter they need, will they get along with the other animals, what age to buy one, where to buy one, how much they cost, how long they give milk, etc., all that stuff.  Any good sites or threads you can point me to?
> 
> ...


LOL I can answer these questions right off the bat:

1) What they eat: grass, mostly, though they like hay too.  Sometimes grain is good, especially if you want to bribe them into going some place you want them to go.

2) what kind of shelter they need: A lean-to shed is fine, though for a milking cow you may want to have some sort of building with a stanchion attached so you can milk the cow without her moving around too much

3) will they get along with the other animals: depends on the individual cow.  Some will, some won't; some may be bossy over the other animals, some will just simply ignore them, so it's really hard to tell.  Usually if you have just one or two around they may bond with the other animals you have around there.  But in all honesty, it's hard to tell.

4) what age to buy one: This also depends.  You can get a weaned heifer or two (around 6 months of age) that you can keep and bond with for the next couple years before she calves and starts producing milk.  You can also buy an experienced cow (at least 2 years of age) that has been culled by a dairy or that a farmer is willing to sell to you.  

5)where to buy one: you can buy one on-farm or at an auction.  It's often better to buy private treaty (on-farm), as you can have time to look the bovine over and think about your potential purchase, whereas in the auction you are pressured to think on your feet and start bidding almost immediately.  

6) how much they cost: most cattle go by weight, though those producers that sell purebreds will often sell their cattle for more.  Those that are selling their cattle cheap often indicate that the animals they are selling a) have bad temperament b) may be too sick or ill that the person cannot do anything with them (or doesn't have the income to do so), or c) are too old to be much more than hamburger. Keep away from those people that are selling any of these types of animals.

7) how long they give milk: normal production for a dairy cow is 10 months before she is dried up prior to calving.  

Other things you may need to know:
- Gestation period of a cow is average around 285 days (~9 months)
- Cows and heifers do go into heat when not pregnant.  Heat periods last 24 hours, and occur every 21 days.  Cows in heat are more active than usual, and often try to mount each other or other animals (including you!). During this time, bulls are attracted to them and mate with them.  
- Calves rely on their dams for 3 months of the year for milk.  Most aren't weaned until they're around 6 to 8 months of age.
- Cows and bulls reach maturity at around 4 years of age.
- It's best to get a heifer bred when she's around 15 months of age or later.
- *Don't get a bull, nor even keep a bull calf, if your cow drops one*.  They are fence-wreckers and more trouble than you can handle.  Bulls are only to be kept if you have at least 10 to 15 cows to breed.  Otherwise if you want to get your cow or heifer bred, you can either have them AI'd (artificially inseminated) or take them to a local farm where you can leave them with the bull there for a couple months.
- Cows and heifers need to be in good condition prior to calving, breeding and winter feeding.  
- A cow's nutritional requirements differ throughout her reproductive cycle.  She will need to eat 50% more than what she eats normally when she's lactating.  Her lowest nutritional requirement is when she's dry and has no calf to suckle.  Nutritional levels increase during her last gestation period (3rd trimester), and peak when she is at 2 to 3 months in her lactation period. They decline until she stops lactating or is weaned from her calf, and are steady until she is in her third trimester again.
- Cows are bred when they are still suckling a calf.  It's best to have them bred 45 to 80 days after they've calved. 
- Cows and calves are weaned from each other when the cow is around 1 month into her 2nd trimester (remember the cow's gestation period is 9 months; each trimester lasts 3 months).

Storey's Guide to Raising Beef Cattle by Heather Smith Thomas is a VERY good guide to follow to raising cattle.  I would also suggest to buy Essential Guide to Calving and The Cattle Health Handbook by the same author, as they will hold a lot of helpful tips and information that you will need for raising even just one or two cows.

And remember, there's no such thing as a stupid question.  If you have any questions, please let us know!


----------



## Daisygoat (Jan 5, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Daisygoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Karin, thanks SO MUCH for all that wonderful information!!!  Right now, it seems VERY overwhelming to me, but it will certainly help us make our decision about it.  Thanks for taking the time to share your knowledge!


----------

